# Instant bonding with your hedgie?



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

First, I would like to say how incredibly lucky I am that Eileen has taken to me almost instantly and loves me. I really am.

Has anyone else been so lucky to have this? I realize that with my first hedgehog, Galileo, he took an instant bond with me after a couple of days and was my best friend. He never popped and rarely quilled at me.

The first night I picked up Eileen, she was running all over me and happily sleeping on my chest while I was on my laptop. The second day, not so much and popped at me at the littlest thing and wanted nothing to do with me. Third day, she is my best friend. I can handle her and she will happily cuddle with me no matter what I'm doing and trusts me. I have no idea why hedgehogs love me, but I have come to the conclusion....

I am the hedgehog whisperer :lol::lol::lol:

I'm including her first bath picture my boyfriend took when I picked her up out of the water to dry her off. She wouldn't stop staring at me and it melted my boyfriend's little heart the way she cuddled with me


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

I really think that some just have easier going personalities than others. Things can also change during/after quilling too.

I have two from the same breeder, and I've never done anything different in how I interact with them, one is a total love bug and will even seek out attention, and the other is just very grouchy. Nothing bad ever happened to the grouchy one, it's just his personality, and he was much friendlier as a baby before he started quilling.


----------

